
Ask HN: Recommendations for interesting Twitter accounts to follow? - LiquidSky
I&#x27;m looking to bring some fresh blood into my feed, so any recommendations on interesting accounts would be appreciated. STEM, philosophy, law, finance, art, any area, especially if it&#x27;s someone or something more niche that one wouldn&#x27;t normally easily come across. Thank you!
======
ArtWomb
Stumbled upon this awesome one the other day -- @algoritmic (28.3K followers)
-- algorithmic, computational, emergent, complex, generative, parametric,
procedural ... random inspiring stuff!

[https://twitter.com/algoritmic](https://twitter.com/algoritmic)

------
ColinWright
Find a tweet you like, see who follows them and is followed by them, and
follow the followers and followees.

Track the web of follows ...

